# how do you get springtails out of cultures?



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

I want to seed my new viv with springtails. i have them already and just put them in the tank without the lid on and it tipped over alittle. Is there a better way to get them out of there?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

There are a couple different ways to get them out. One popular way is "flooding" them. Just fill their substrate with a bunch of water, then pour the water out and springs will flow out with the water.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> There are a couple different ways to get them out. One popular way is "flooding" them. Just fill their substrate with a bunch of water, then pour the water out and springs will flow out with the water.


That's a great method if cultured on charcoal. If on charcoal you can also just take a large chunk out and tap it with a spoon or something, over your viv. If the charcoal touches the viv, don't put it back in the culture or you could contaminate it with mites.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

you could also gently blow them from the culture into the viv, or use a turkey baster to gently puff them out of the culture.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I use the flooding method, but also just put handfulls of the substrate from the spring culture directly into the vivs. It all depends on what you are using as a substrate in the culture. I'm culturing on coco husk chips, sphag, oak leaves, and fine charcoal so its easy to put it straight into the viv. You could just dump the whole culture in there, but then you wouldn't be able to make any more.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> I use the flooding method, but also just put handfulls of the substrate from the spring culture directly into the vivs. It all depends on what you are using as a substrate in the culture. I'm culturing on coco husk chips, sphag, oak leaves, and fine charcoal so its easy to put it straight into the viv. You could just dump the whole culture in there, but then you wouldn't be able to make any more.


The one i have is just charcoal so i think im gonna use the flooding method. Should i just pour the water into my substrate like im watering plants?


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

shibbyplustax said:


> The one i have is just charcoal so i think im gonna use the flooding method. Should i just pour the water into my substrate like im watering plants?


yes just pour the water onto the substrate.


----------



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

I prefer to keep my cultures far away from my viv (prevent mites invading the culture)). So what I do is take a small piece of cork bark pannel and put it on the charcoal the night before I want to seed the viv. I place some yeast on the cork. The next morning I take the cork bark and shake it over a cup and dump the cup into the viv. Best part of this method is it works regarless of the substrate you use.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is the way I do it now. 

This is Chelsey here on the boards. One of the slick tricks she taught me. She gently tilts the culture and then uses a straw to blow across the Spring's media (in this case charcoal I think). They then spring in to the container. She was seeding/feeding froglets just out of water.

There is nothing better than being invited over to to an experienced frogger's house. I have learned so many cool little things.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Here is a link to a springtail thread in which part of it talks about how to feed out. I use scotch-brite pads from Smart and Final. Cut them to smaller pieces - place cucumber and such on top - after a few days take out pad and shake off springs - place pad back in spring container with food on top.
I got the idea from from a fellow frogger at Northwest Frogfest a few years ago and have had great results since.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/68164-new-springs-hobby-3.html


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

evolvstll said:


> Here is a link to a springtail thread in which part of it talks about how to feed out. I use scotch-brite pads from Smart and Final. Cut them to smaller pieces - place cucumber and such on top - after a few days take out pad and shake off springs - place pad back in spring container with food on top.
> I got the idea from from a fellow frogger at Northwest Frogfest a few years ago and have had great results since.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/68164-new-springs-hobby-3.html


Thats a good idea!


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I like tree fern bark. I keep a piece in each of the spring containers all the time. Keep it moist and sprinkle a little yeast on it. They take up residence all through the tree fern and when they get going I can tap quite a bit out in one tapping.
Jim


----------

